# The worlds first digital camera? Could it be?!?



## TheChairman (Mar 4, 2012)

I was browsing feeBay today, looking for something worthwhile, when I happened across this.

VINTAGE WORKING ARGUS C-3 DIGITAL CAMERA CASE LENS FLASH BUNDLE LOT | eBay

Could it be? The worlds first digital camera? A STEAL at that price. 

Just thought I would share.


----------



## TheChairman (Mar 4, 2012)

No mention of whether or not it has any expired undeveloped CF card in it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 4, 2012)

> I *tested it and it has no film* but the shudder works well, Lens setting with Flas


----------



## photo_joe (Mar 4, 2012)

That is kind of cool.  Wonder how you get the pictures off of it and what kind of mega pixel it has.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 4, 2012)

Are you serious? The _Argus C3_ was a low-priced rangefinder camera mass-produced from 1939 to 1966.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2012)

MY MOTHER-IN-LAW has been in need of a digital camera...hmmm...maybe I'll buy that one for her. She deserves it!


----------



## TheChairman (Mar 4, 2012)

The shutter has never been fired and only dropped once!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 4, 2012)

TheChairman said:


> The shutter has never been fired and only dropped once!



On its head


----------



## TheChairman (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing for nothing, but if the person who listed this really is this stupid, it's wholly possible that they are sitting on an M9D. Just saying. 

I'm sure that a quick google of "Degitul Rayngefindar" or however they fistpounded it into the search bar could turn up an Argus.


----------



## compur (Mar 5, 2012)

This would go well with the Yashica-Mat video camera I saw listed on eBay recently.


----------

